# Dye Sublimation on Mesh?



## bboesen (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Kinda new to dye sub and I was wondering if it would be good to do dye sub on mesh tank tops.

They are badger pro mesh 100% polyester 6.0 oz. tank tops. I would be using the color white and I was wondering what kind of print I might expect. Or if it would even work at all. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure of Badger material but we have done entire jerseys using white mesh from Vapor Apparel.


----------



## MyCustomTshirts (Jul 11, 2012)

With white 100% polyester, you should see really brilliant colors. This is a good example of a dye sublimated mesh jersey.


----------



## Tommielasers (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone know where to get dye sublimation printed on mesh jerseys?


----------

